# SLC county parcel viewer



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I was perusing the SL County parcel viewer map and noticed that some of the parcels have no ownership data and just come up as null. In OnX, it says "no ownership data available"

Does anyone know what this means? Does it mean that no one owns and I can claim it? ;-)


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

rtockstein said:


> Does it mean that no one owns and I can claim it? ;-)


Pilgrim away, conquistador.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

RandomElk16 said:


> Pilgrim away, conquistador.


Sure would be nice.

Does anyone know why it comes up as "null"? Or is there something I'm missing and I'm coming off as a moron?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't ask us, just call the SL county Assessor's office and ask them. (385) 468-8000


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

BPturkeys said:


> Don't ask us, just call the SL county Assessor's office and ask them. (385) 468-8000


Thanks for the number!!

I called and they said it's usually owned by a government agency that just hasn't loaded any tax information into it. OR, sometimes it might not be owned.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

rtockstein said:


> Sure would be nice.
> 
> Does anyone know why it comes up as "null"? Or is there something I'm missing and I'm coming off as a moron?


I've had the same questions and received the same answers. A lot of the stuff in the county watershed is owned by SLC Corp or the county. I assume the big parcels with no ownership data are the same. None of the parcels I've seen are posted in any way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

It's a conspiracy. The land doesn't even exist. 🤔


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Sometimes (often) folks stop paying their property tax for some reason (common when someone dies or there is a divorce) and the land defaults to the county or state. It seems like it's more likely for that land that defaults to have a hard time selling, so it sits for a while on a site like Lands of America.


----------

